# Tides and pompano fishing



## Bebee (May 27, 2013)

How much do the tides affect pompano fishing?


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

I've met some people that say the tide has everything to do with pomp fishing. They say always fish 1 to 2 hours before and after high tide. Others say it really doesn't matter. That it's better in the morning and evening no matter when high tide is.

All I know is that I caught 7 Sat am with an incomming tide. Caught 4 Sunday (Easter) late afternoon on an outgoing tide; and caught 4 Monday am in the incomming tide. So if they're really running like they are now, and hopfully will be over the next few weeks, I don't think it matters too much, although that may change when the bite slows down in late May.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I plan my fishin when I can, not around the tides. I have caught them on incoming, outgoing, low and high. I havent noticed a pattern of when it is best. I like to believe it is best the 1-2 hours after high tide.

we were Pomp fishing this past Saturday and my wife caught 1 right at high tide. The folks next to us caught another about 45 mins later. None of us caught any more. we were there from 2 hours before til 5 hours after.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've always preferred an incoming tide, especially the first two hours of it along with the last hour, but my favorite time to Pomp fish is when I can


----------

